# Hedge trimmer recommendation



## grizz4me (May 11, 2020)

My father in law is getting to the point he has a hard time with the manual things in the yard. He lives down a privet hedge lined driveway approx 50 yards of privet and otherwise tree lined and has probably 100 feet of hedge in and around the yard.

I had my cheap gas powered hedge trimmer stolen years ago and just replaced it with an electric model since I have very few hedge to trim at my home. I would go out there every now and then to help and he would just use an electric one and charge it frequently and take his time over a few sunny days during the week.

I’m looking for gas recommendations. I typically buy Stihl or Husky. Stihl is represented better locally. Budget is $400 give or take.


----------

